# bows from a board



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i would like to begin my first board bow. any thing i should watch out for (keeping in mind that i usually make selfbows from hickory and ironwood trees)?


----------



## 24-7 hunter (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive made about 10 and roughly half have survived because Of bad grain. If you are using red oak, Get a darker red board instead of a light colored one. The wood is much denser and will make a better bow. Also find a oak 1x2x6feet with the straightest grain possible. Hope this helps


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i am using an extremely straight grained peice of ash from a very good local lumber yard.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Ash is a good call...So are woods like Maple, Pecan, Hickory (As you know) etc. I havent had much luck with Oak...but thats me...
Even if the grain is great, Id still back it as just a bit of insurance. You can use anything you want to; Linen, Silk, Rawhide, Bamboo, Hickory, Etc.

Good Luck, Let us know how it goes...
Whitehair
(Who prefers Hickory)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

now, i just had a laminate break on me. 

do kiln dried woods have anychance of becoming bows?


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Some say yes, some say no...
I personally have had little luck with kiln dried boards, I much prefer air-dried staves...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks. i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

What about lemon tree? I think people used to make medium draw bows out of it


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearr said:


> What about lemon tree? I think people used to make medium draw bows out of it


yeah. supposed to be very good. i think you can make a very good bow out of it.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Lemonwood is great, but nearly impossible to get, as nearly all of the wood is grown in Cuba...


----------

